# was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot



## argon08 (28. Juli 2004)

hallo
wollte einfach mal aus interesse wissen was so ein boot kostet und welche ausstattung es haben sollte es sollte schon min 3-5  personen angeln können


----------



## Käptn Ahab (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hallo argon

Das variiert schon extrem!!!
Aber wenn du mit 5 pers. angeln willst spielt sich unter 30000 Euros wohl nichts ab!!!

Die Folgekosten wie großes Zugfz. usw nicht eingerechnet


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

wo kann man so ein boot sich im netzt anschauen??


----------



## hechtrudi (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

www.gebrauchtboote .de     da ist echt gut!!!!!! RÜDI


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*



			
				Käptn Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo argon
> 
> Das variiert schon extrem!!!
> Aber wenn du mit 5 pers. angeln willst spielt sich unter 30000 Euros wohl nichts ab!!!
> ...


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

was sollte ein gutes boot alles haben wodrauf sollte man achten??


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

echt klasse seite mit klasse bildern wow da bin ich jetzt richtig neidisch würde gern im schwarzenmeer fischen und brauche dadrauf abgerichtetes boot hast du vorschläge


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*



			
				Trollingfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo HD4 ,
> 
> ich habe drei Trollingboote ausgerichtet aber mit 4000.-€ bin ich nie hingekommen. Dafür bekommst du nicht mal eine halbwegs Seetüchtige Schale für 3-5 Personen.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

ich dachte mehr an sowas aber nicht in der preisklasse
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10000&item=2485290336&rd=1


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

oder sowas http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10000&item=2485523929&rd=1


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

na gut ..... sehe schon ich war mit meiner Preisvorstellung weit daneben .... #d
 ich denke halt immer an eines was man noch trailern kann, also nicht zuuu groß .... damit man es noch mal nach DK oder sonst wohin mitnehmen kann ....
 Ich denke du mußt halt suchen .... gibt soviele gebrauchte Bootsanbieter im web .... fleissig google'n und suchen ist da wohl angesagt ! :b
  Viel Glück ! !!


----------



## FrankHB (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

:c Argon08

Wolltest Du wirklich ein Angelboot ;+ 

Du machst doch keinen Spass oder?

Deine erste Traumyacht zum Fischen mit 2 V8-Maschinen kostet Dich in der Stunde bei Hebel auf den Tisch locker 100 Liter Benzin.
Und eine Stunde ist schnell vorbei.
Beim Anlassen bist Du schon 10 Liter los.
Und dann gleich 10 Meter?

Dein nächster Sprung zur Traumyacht ist aus Holz, da kommst Du vor Arbeit gar nicht zum Fischen.

Und das mit dem Schwarzen Meer habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden.

Wenn das wirklich ernst gemeint ist von Dir, dann schau mal auf das Foto.

Das Boot ist für unter 20000,-- Euro komplett mit Trailer und Vollausstattung -  Trolling und Navi - verkauft worden in einem Top-Zustand.

Gruß Frank


----------



## argon08 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

ich hab etwas übertrieben gebe ich zu .
aber ich wollte ein mittel ding zwischen boot freizeit und fischen


----------



## Käptn Ahab (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

JAAAAAAAAAA Argon

Das wollen sie alle,die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau aber zwischen Freizeit und Fischen ist Bootstechnisch nur ein ganz ganz schmaler Grat da geht meist nur eines von beidem ausser du kaufst gleich ein 10 meter Schiff!! Aber selbst das hat dann aufgrund der Größe/Mobilität schon wieder Einschränkungen beim Fischen!!!!
Ich meine du solltest das Board mal ordentlich durchforsten,denn zu diesem Thema ist schon viel geschrieben worden!!!
Und dann solltest du dir mal einige Boote chartern,um mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen,worauf es ankommen könnte!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@ Ahab,
Du denkst doch noch daran das ich ein Böötchen suche 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33342
Danke :q


----------



## HD4ever (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@ oh_nemo 
   ich sach immer nur *ebay* ..... sind wieder einige drin die genau richtig (jedenfalls für mich) wären ... wenn das mit der Kohle klappen würde :c :c :c 
   guckst du hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2485935907&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2485522907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2485583300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
   ............................................................................................................................
 das kleine Boot mit Schlupfkajüte wär mein persönlicher Favorite - ich denke bis 5000 € gibts da genug Auswahl von Zeit zu Zeit .... viel Glück/Erfolg bei der Suche !!!! #6


----------



## HD4ever (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

das hier !!!! ---->>>  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2485877786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oh-nemo (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh_nemo
> ich sach immer nur *ebay* ..... sind wieder einige drin die genau richtig (jedenfalls für mich) wären ... wenn das mit der Kohle klappen würde :c :c :c
> guckst du hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2485935907&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2485522907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> ...



Moin Du Milwaukee-Infizierter 
Hab auch schon bei Ebay meine Schätzchen unter "beobachten" gestellt.
Kommt Zeit kommt Boot :q
Boatshop24 & Gebrauchtboote werden auch täglich abgecheckt.
Das Beste is ein Schnäppchen zu machen,teuer kaufen kann jeder 
Danke für Deine Tip´s


----------



## argon08 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

was spricht da gegen eine grössere yacht zu einem angelboot um zu funktioniere wendigkeit und geld???

etwas luxus sollten wir uns auch beim fischen schon gönnen was nicht heissen soll das ich zu viel geld hab welches ich aus dem fenster schmeissen kann bei ebay gibt es da schon passende boote aber man sollte halt wissen wodrauf man zu achten hat 
wie zb
benzinverbrauch 
wendigkeit
platzangebot
...


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hallo Argon,
melde mich auch mal kurz zu dem Thema, obwohl es eigentlich schon bis zum erbr....
hier diskutiert wurde:
Du kannst natürlich von einer Luxusjacht mal kurz ne Peitsche ins Wasser halten. Dabei
kann man sogar Fische fangen.. Du treibst dich hier aber auf der Schleppanglerseite rum. Daher muß man unter Angeln irgendwie Schleppangeln verstehen. Also: Wo willst du mit deiner neuen Jacht schleppen?? Was willst du schleppen??
Eine große Jacht hat ab einer bestimmten Größe ein Massen und Motorproblem: Es ist
einfach nicht mehr wendig genug und kann auch nicht über viele Stunden in dem notwendigen Niedriggeschwindigkeitsbereich bewegt werden, wie es zum schleppen notwendig ist.
Zum Thema Boot und Ebay: Bootsschale ja, alles andere ohne mich. Ich habe, wie auch
einige meiner Freunde -Anlger oder nur Bootsfahrer- *einen* Außenborder gebraucht gekauft. Das mache ich nie wieder. Er ist einfach nicht vernünftig einzuschätzen - oder du mußt den Motor einem absoluten Fachmann vorstellen. Wie geht das bei Ebay?? Ich habe dabei die Kohle für den Motor, einen kompletten Urlaub und noch so einige Zwischenrepararturen reingesteckt. Nie wieder. Nix ohne Fachmann und Garantie beim Motor.


----------



## Angelwebshop (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hi Leute,

schaut Euch diese mal an:

Ich habe alle 3 größen schon getestet, einfach supper die Boote


----------



## argon08 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@dolfin genau aus diesen gründen frage ich welche erfahrungen alle im board so gemacht haben positive und negative 
und ausserdem du hast nicht alles gelesen solltest du tun dann weist du wo und wie ich fahren will


----------



## Käptn Ahab (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hallo Oh Nemo 

Ich habe dich nicht vergessen!!!
Ausser das Gründl in Hamburg im Moment seine Ausstellungsboote (u.a.610 Big Fish,535 etc) günstig raushaut ist mir leider nichts zu Ohren gekommen!!!
Das Big Fish soll glaube ich noch 12000 Euro kosten,vorher 17000!!!
Also wer so was sucht......ist bestimmt eies der besten Trollingboote!!!!!!!!!

                  Gruß an Nemo der Käptn!!!


----------



## Tiffy (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Na ja Big Fish und gut sind zwei paar Schuhe. Nimm's mir nicht übel Kaptain ahab, aber Ryds und 100% Wasserdicht waren auch schon immer zwei paar Schuhe....


----------



## FrankHB (1. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

:q Hallo Kapitän :q 
das Big Fish war mein Traumboot und hat mich schon richtig Geld gekostet. Habe das Boot mal im Hafen gesehen und mit dem Besitzer gesprochen. Also bei Gründl angerufen : bring das Boot mit zur Messe nach Hamburg--  bei Techau in Bremen sofort einen Trailer bauen lassen  (  sollte das Boot nach der Mese direkt vom Messegelände abholen )   zwischenzeitlich das erfahren, was Tiffy geschrieben hat, auf der Messe das Boot richtig angeguckt, da kam das hin, was Trollingfischer geschrieben hat.  Ein paar Stände weiter stand die Trophy . Sofort gekauft und Gründl abgesagt.  Techau meinen neuen Trailer   ( war auch schon angemeldet  ) in Zahlung gegeben mit null Kilometer, und einen neuen Alu - Trailer bauen lassen für die Trophy. 2 Jahre hatte ich ein Big Fish als Nachbarboot. Mein Nachbar hat bis heute noch nicht rausgekriegt, woher das Wasser kam, das er immer im Boot hatte.
Für mich-- auch wenn´s ein bißchen Lehrgeld gekostet hat, die richtige Entscheidung. 

Schade, das die das bei Ryds nicht in den Griff kriegen! Und noch ein vernünftiger Preis und es wäre ein Topboot zum fischen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rainer 32 (1. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hallo
An dieser Stelle möchte ich einmal erzählen wie ich zu meinem jetzigen Boot gekommen bin. Vieleicht ist das für den einen oder anderen, der ein Neues anschaffen will interessant. Ich hatte eine offene 4,80m Schale. Die war mir auf Dauer nicht seetüchtig genug. Dann habe ich mir ganz in Ruhe überlegt, was ich eigentlich genau haben will. Ich kam zu dem Schluß, das meine Wünsche am ehesten eine Quicksilver zwischen 5,00 und 6,00m erfüllen würde. Als Motor schwebte mir ein 4-Takter von mind. 50 PS vor. Als nächstes habe ich mir dann über die Finanzen Gedanken gemacht und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß 30.000 DM die Obergrenze wären. Dann habe ich mich mit ganz viel Zeit auf die Suche gemacht ( Zeitschriften Web, etc. ). Viele Angebote habe ich Erwähgung gezogen und wieder verworfen, weil sie in irgend einem Punkt nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprachen. Nach fast einem Jahr wurde ich dann endlich fündig. Bei einem Händler im Web fand ich eine Quicksilver 530 T drei Jahre alt mit viel Zubehör. Das Beste war der Motor Suzuki DF 70 fast neu ( 18 BetrStd ) mit Trailer für unter 30000 DM.
Ich denke, wer genau weiß was er will und wieviel er ausgeben kann und dann mit viel Zeit sucht wird irgendwann sein Traumboot finden. ( Bloß nichts überstürzen )

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@Argon
Also, ich ha mir nochmals all deine Statements durchgelesen:
-Angel- und Freizeitboot
-für 3 bis 5 Personen
-etwas Luxus darfs schon sein
-fürs schwarze Meer
Das war bisher alles. Da zumindest ich mir unter dem Schwarzen Meer überhaupt nichts vorstellen kann, außer was man mal so in Reportagen sieht (kaputte Umwelt, Armutsangelei auf Störe, Schmuggel und Korruption), kann ich dir nicht wirklich einen Rat geben - so gern ich dir dazu was sagen würde.


----------



## argon08 (1. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Da zumindest ich mir unter dem Schwarzen Meer überhaupt nichts vorstellen kann, außer was man mal so in Reportagen sieht (kaputte Umwelt, Armutsangelei auf Störe, Schmuggel und Korruption), kann ich dir nicht wirklich einen Rat geben - so gern ich dir dazu was sagen würde.

wie oft warst du dort ????welche reportagen sind das ???
Dieser Satz gehörte hier nicht hin !! Tiffy


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Kein Problem Tiffy, damit kann ich leben...

Argon: Ich habe neulich einen Bericht über die Störangelei im Schwarzen Meer gesehen.
Irgendwo in einem deutschen Fernsehprogramm. Ging um die Störangelei, mehr um die Vernichtung der Störbestände und die offensichtliche Tatsache, das die Schiffe, die dort dem Bestand den Garaus machen, offensichtlich auch noch von korrupten Staats-
anwälten betrieben bzw. finanziert werden. Ist mir aber ungefähr so wichtig, wie der
Barschbestand auf dem vorderen Merkur. Ich wollte dir bei Deiner Frage helfen, habe diese aber leider noch immer nicht begriffen...


----------



## Käptn Ahab (1. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Sooooo Argon

Du brauchst jetzt gar nicht eingeschnappt sein,denn Dolfin hat völlig recht!!!
Du erstellst hier ein Thema im SCHLEPPANGLERFORUM scheinst von Booten und Bootsfahren aber nur sehr vage Vorstellungen zu haben,vom Bootsangeln insbesondere Schleppfischen sowiso!!!!!
Das Thema hast du sehr unpräzise eröffnet und mit zunehmender Flut von Antworten,hast du dich immer mehr in Wiedersprüche verstrickt,was das Anforderungsprofil deines Bootes angeht!!!
Da mußt du dich nicht wundern,wenn gestandene Bootsangler wie Dolfin usw. keinen Bock mehr haben dir zu helfen!!!
Mein Tip an dich,wenn du Bootsangeln willst, gehe in dich,mache dir erstmal ein paar Gedanken(möglichst solche die sich nicht wiedersprechen) und dann eröffnest du wieder ein Thema und das tust du nur dann im SCHLEPPANGLERFORUM wenn du auch SCHLEPPANGELN willst(von mir aus auch im schwarzen Meer)!!!!


----------



## Haiopai (1. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Oh ha! ich glaube du würdest ganz gern Motorboot fahren und bei Lust und Laune mal die Angel raus hängen. Ist ja ok aber son`Thread in einem Forum mit sehr speziellen Gebieten ... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## argon08 (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

leute leute wenn ich genaue vorstellung hätte dann hätte ich hier nicht so eine frage gestell ! ich sammele verschiedene aspekte damit ich weiss was ich kaufen sollte ansonsten kauf man was und muss es wieder wechseln weil es einem nicht gefällt !!!
das ich nicht an der küste wohne und jeden tag mit einem boot zu tun habe sollten auch die blitzmerker unter uns merken da hessen nun einmal nicht an der küste liegt

aber ich gebe euch recht hab ne frage gestellt und sie nicht genau definiert da ich mir erhofft habe so mehr info zu bekommen aber ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich irgendwelche leute gezwungen oder genötigt hätte mir zu antworten 
selten das man in einem board als anfänger so begrüst wird danke danke
es nicht mal zu 100% beantwortet worden meine frage war1. was es kostet 2. was es für austastattung haben sollte damit man sich beimn boot kauf orientieren kann 

ihr habt euch alle auf teil 1 gestürzt und schiebt mir jetzt einen schwarzen peter zu 
ICH HAB KEINE AHNUNG GAR KEINE AHNUNG von booten fals ich im falschen breich bin entschuldige ich mich aber da ich nicht verschoben worden bin dachte ich das ích richtig bin 

ich möchte mich aber für meinen blöden satz entschuldigen er hat wirklich nicht reingehört 
@dolfin ich hoffe du nimmst es an 
obwohl ich nicht gutfinde das du dinge schlechtmachst die du nicht kennst im bereich allgemeines gab es hier ein thema welches um angler ging sie wurden dort als dumme sexgeile idioten dargestelt soll angeblich im SPIEGEL gewesen sein ich versuche gleich mal einen link zu diesem thema zu finden . ich persönlich kenne angler und weiss das sie nicht so sind und du/ihr ??


----------



## argon08 (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

war im stern :m http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33580&highlight=artikel+spiegel#q #q #q 
man darf halt nicht alles glauben was dort gesagt wird irgenwo im ard ist sowieso eine ausreichende antwort für mich gewesen sorry aber keine ahnung noch nie dort gewesen


----------



## Käptn Ahab (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Argon Argon Argon

Das alles ist nicht böse gemeint,es ist nur so,das du es hier im Forum wie gesagt teilweise mit absoluten Fachleuten zu tun hast,die nicht nur ein Boot befischt haben,sondern sich über die Jahre einen riesigen Erfahrungsschatz erarbeitet/teuer Erkauft haben!!!
Du kannst hier gerne Fragen stellen und an der großen Resonanz erkennst du auch,wie gerne die Boardies bereit sind zu helfen!!
Aber die Fragen müssen etwas präziser kommen!!!!!!!!
z.B. Sind die neuen Einspritzer 4T Motoren besser als die vergleichbaren Vergasermodelle mit Beschleunigerpumpe???
Oder ist Quicksilver von der Verarbeitung mit Cutter,Crescent oder Bayliner vergleichbar??
Oder Oder Oder.......
Das sind fundierte Fragen zum Thema,die auch fundierte Antworten erlauben!!!!!!!!

Also nichts für ungut!!!!

Fahre mal an die Küste,chartere ein Boot und mache ein paar Erfahrungen,oder komme zum nächsten AB-Bootsanglertreffen und fahre irgendwo mit,dann kannst du dir auch ein Bild machen,was Bootsmäßig sinnvoll ist und was nicht!!!!!

                                                 GRUß


----------



## Sockeye (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@Argon

lass Dich nicht entmutigen. Meist ist es diesen sog. Fachleuten selbst unmöglich den Überblick über die gesamte Thematik zu haben. Deshalb stürzen sie sich auf Detailfragen wie zb. der Vergleich des Motors XYZ-900 zum XYZ-901 und wagen sich nicht über ihren Tellerand hinaus...  

Versuche aus den Informationen, die Dir Brockenweise zugeworfen werden, ein Bild zu machen und frage nach. Dafür ist das Anglerboard da. Die Anforderung, dich ersteinmal umfassen zu informieren und dann qualifizierte Fragen stellen, ist einfach nur arrogant.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Fange doch mal erst mit nem kleinen, gebrauchten  Boot an und dann kann man ja immer nochmal weitersehen ..... ?!?!?
 Hab nicht verfolgt ob du nun nen Sportbootführerschein hast ?
 Dementsprechen abhängig ist wohl auch die Motorgröße ....
 Wenn du fern der Küste wohnst würd ich doch sagen das eines zum trailern besser wäre .... also schon mal nicht sooo groß 4-6m
 kommt halt auch drauf an was du damit machen willst .... für das Trollingfischen brauchst du halt ne Menge mehr Ausrüstung als wenn du damit zum Pilken rausfahren willst ...
 Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister und die Geschmäcker sind (zum Glück) ja nun auch verschieden ....
 Vor allem - ist die Preisspanne von einem zum anderen wohl seeehr unterschiedlich #t
 Laß dich mal nicht abhalten und viel Spaß auf dem Wasser !!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@argon
..wie gesagt, ich habe kein Problem damit. Ist schon o.k. Es bleibt aber leider alles an
der Oberfläche und auf diese Fragen kann man eigentlich nicht antworten. Das hat auch nichts mit überzogener Fachlichkeit zu tun, sondern bedeutet, das so ein Thema
eingegrenzt werden muß. Sicherlich ist fachlicher rat aber das beste, was du dir in einer solchen Phase einholen kannst. Das spart Nerven und große Löcher in der Brieftasche. Laß dich von diesem Weg nicht abbringen. Er ist richtig, auch wenn einige
sich genervt zeigen und fachlichen Rat nur dort zulassen wollen, wo sie vielleicht, zu Recht oder zu Unrecht, Ihren eigenen Senf dazugeben könnten..

Mein Hinweis auf das Schwarze Meer bedeutet auch nur, das zumindest ich nicht weiß, was dort ein Sportangler fangen kann und welche Methoden dort wichtig sind. Wie gesagt, ich würde dir gern noch immer helfen, wenn ich wüßte, wie. Vielleicht mal ein paar Fragen, die du beantworten kannst und womit es dann weitergehen kann:

-Soll das Boot auf einem Trailer immer hin- und hergezogen werden oder an einem festen Platz verbleiben?
-Was verstehst du unter "etwas Luxus" (also selbstlenzende Jolle, mehr schwimmende Telefonzelle mit Freideck und Porta Potti oder kleiner Salonraum mit Küchenzeile, WC )
-Was soll bedeuten 3-5 Personen? Zugelassene Personenzahl oder Schlafmöglichkeit?
-Ist es für dich wichtig schnell zu fahren oder möchtest du eher gemütlich schippern - oder muß das Boot auch noch wasserskitauglich sein?
-Was verstehts du unter angeln? Big Game auf Thun/Hai, Grundangelmethoden, Spinnfischen...
-Welche Fischarten kommen dort vor?
Dieses grob umschriebene Feld oben beinhaltet Möglichkeiten von 3000 bis 300.000 Euro!
Wenn du dir die Mühe machst, hierauf etwas zu antworten, werden sicher einige Tips geben können. Den Tip, den ich dir noch geben möchte: In dieser Phase ist es eigentlich noch nicht an der Zeit, sich auf Fabrikate festzulegen, sondern mehr Bootstypen anzuschauen. Du kannst dich am besten dazu informieren, wenn du mal bei entsprechender Gelegenheit an die Küste kommt und dich umsiehst. Das Anglerbordbootsanglertreffen ist eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings sind da auch noch nicht sooo viele Boote dabei. Das Treffen des BAC im Herbst ist das sicher sehr geeignet, da im Herbst nicht nur Trollingboote sondern auch viele andere Boote, die es mehr mit Pilk oder Naturköderangelen haben, dabei sind. Dann sind auch Bootsgrößen von 4 bis 12m dabei.
-Willst du nur Schönwetterfahrer sein oder soll das Boot auch mal ne Mütze Wind abkönnen?

Das soll zunächst mal reichen. Vielleicht können dir dann die Bootsangler aus dem Board
besser zur Seite stehen. Ich bin sicher, sie tun es - denn sie tun es gern!


----------



## Käptn Ahab (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hallo Sockeye

Ich gebe dir völlig Recht das es arrogant rüberkommt,wenn jemand verlangt qualifizierte Fragen zu stellen!!!
Aber das Feld Bootsangelei ist nun mal ein sehr weites,was du an Dolfins Fragenkatalog
gut erkennen kannst!!!
Es müssen halt erstmal ein paar Eckdaten ermittelt werden um ein adäquates Boot empfehlen zu können!!!
Wenn Argon morgen zu seinem Bootshändler geht,wird dieser ihm auch erstmal einen Haufen Fragen stellen,und das würdest du doch dann auch nicht als Arroganz bezeichnen,sondern als Bedarfsermittlung eines Fachmannes!!!
Was meinst du was für Antworten du bekommst wenn du in einem Motorradforum ein Thema einstellst mit dem Titel:
"Will mir Motorrad kaufen kann einer eines empfehlen???"
Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form,wenn ich etwas arrogant rübergebracht habe,was inhaltlich nicht so gemeint war,allerdings möchte ich anmerken das ich wenigstens versucht habe zu helfen,was man von anderen nicht behaupten kann,die sich aber sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Was kostet eigentlich ne halbwegs gute Angel und welche ist zu empfehlen ?  Angeln möchte ich Sonntags. Ab und an nehme ich mal nen Kumpel mit 

Nicht so ernst nehmen bitte. War nur mal geschrieben um aufzuzeigen das es manchmal gar nicht so einfach ist eine Frage zufriedenstellend zu beantworten.

Wer Fragen hat, kann sie stellen. Dazu ist das AB da. Aber wenn dann nachgehakt wird dann müssen auch entsprechende Infos kommen um den Bedarf festzustellen. Wenn die Infos nicht kommen, dann endet es im Rätselraten.

Ich kann nur anraten Fragen möglichst präziese zu stellen. Denn nur dann bekommt man auch präzise Antworten.


----------



## Sockeye (2. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@Käptn Ahab 

 :m nichts für ungut. Wollte Dich nicht persönlich angreifen.

Ich war schon vor einigen schwierigen Entscheidungen gestanden und hatte nicht den blassesten Schimmer. Ich wusste noch nicht einmal welche Fragen ich stellen sollte um die Thematik einzugrenzen.

Daher finde ich z.B. Dolfins 2. Posting gut wo er versucht mit relevanten Fragen die Entscheidung einzugrenzen.

@Tiffy

Solche Fragen sind gar nicht mal so abwegig. Woher soll ein absoluter Laie auch wissen was er fragen soll. Klar würde man eine Frage nach dem Zielfisch erwarten, aber woher soll der das wissen?

Du hättest mal meine Fragen hier im Board lesen sollen, bevor es an den Öresund ging. Ich wusste noch nicht einmal was ein Pilker ist...


----------



## Käptn Ahab (3. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hey Sockeye

Ist doch alles gar nicht so wild,ich wollte doch nur aufzeigen wie man Fragen evtl.besser formulieren kann,war dir nicht böse oder so!!!
Ich denke Argon sollte Dolfins Fragen mal abarbeiten und dann sehen wir weiter!!!!

                             Gruß


----------



## argon08 (5. August 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

also ich versuche mal die fragen zu beantworten
1.ein trailer ist von nöten 
2.also luxus muss es nicht sein(leder klima usw.) aber schon so das man doch mal ne ecke zum sitzen hat oder auch mal einen kühlschrank mit getränken kleine kochnische ein schlafplatz (auch für mehrere personen)
3. ich denke 4 personen solten gleichzeitig fischen können
4. zur geschwindigkeit kann ich als anfänger nicht viel sagen nur das ich keinen formel 1 rennen damit gewinnen will aber klar man will auch meter machen und nicht die ganze zeit sich auf der selben stelle bewegen
5.eigentlich wollte ich forellen fischen aber thunfisch hört sich wahrscheinlich für jeden von euch genauso genial an wie für mich(da müste man den preisunterschied wissen damit man sagen kann was man will)
6.die schwierigste frage sind die fischarten ich habe gelesen das surch den niedriegen salzgehalt eine hohe artenvielfalt dort vorhanden ist aber welche genau hab ich einfach nicht rausgoogeln können sorry(bei hohem interesse allerdings würde ich mir mal die mühe machen und so viele wie möglich in erfahrung bringen) forelle ist aber auf jeden fall dort!unten ein link mit wenig info
7. JEDER VON UNS SOLLTE VERSUCHEN SEINEN SPORT SO SICHER WIE MÖGICH ZU BETREIBEN FÜR SICH SEINE FAMILIE UND ANDERE BETEILIGTE
also fals man in ein sturm kommt sowas geht ja schnell dann solte es am besten nicht untergehen

http://www.mymerhaba.com/de/main/content.asp_Q_id_E_1971


----------



## guifri (10. September 2004)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

@argon...

ich habe mit meinen fragen ähnlich begonnen wie du...

das ist ein 3/4 jahr her...

ich bin praktisch noch nicht viel weiter und theoretisch auch noch nicht (hab noch keinen bootsführerschein)...

aber ich weiß, wo meine grenzen sind (zugfahrzeug, bevorzugtes angelgewässer, angelart, max. kosten) und welchen bootstyp ich voraussichtl. haben möchte...

so wie ich das lese, willst du im schwarzen meer angeln, weißt aber außer forellen (und stören) nicht was drin ist?

dann musst du dir eher noch ein paar gedanken zu deinen zielfischen und der angelart machen...

und wo willst du thune fangen?


und mit 4 personen angeln und schlafen? da brauchst du doch ein größeres boot...

trailer vonnöten: bei der bootsgröße die du brauchst, musst du gewicht des bootes und des trailers ebenfalls stark einbeziehen und mal auskunft zu dem wagen geben, der das ganze gerödel ziehen soll und nachgucken, wieviel gewicht du dranhängen darfst...

 bei trailer, boot und motor kommt einiges an gewicht zusammen.

also, wäre die frage nach dem budget auch nicht ganz unberechtigt...


----------



## Döschkopp (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: angelboot*

Hallo ich bin neu auf der Seite und möchte wissen, ob einer Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksilver Pilothouse 500 hat.
Habe jetzt ein 4,55m * 1,75m Boot mit kleiner Schlupfkajüte und möchte mich in naher Zukumpft vergrößern.
Fahre ausschließlich in der Lübecker Bucht zum Pilken


----------



## MefoProf (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hallo und Willkommen im Board #h

stell deine Frage besser als eigenes Thema im Unterforum Boots- und Kutterangeln. Dann werden sich bestimmt ein paar Leute melden.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

das Pilothouse ist natürlich nen richtig feines Teil ... :k
aber das ist ja evtl für jede Verwendung ja auch etwas anders ...


----------



## Karstein (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Bei Quicksilver hab ich aufgehorcht, weil neulich hier in Berlin während der Bootsausstellung folgendes Boot stand und wir es genau unter die Lupe genommen haben:

http://www.bootscenter-bielefeld.de/gebrauchtboote.html

und dort in der Liste

Quicksilver (USA) 640 Pilothouse + Trailer EUR 22.500,- 

Das Boot und der Außenborder sehen werftneu aus ohne Gebrauchsspuren, ist ein super Preis für die Kombo - 100 PS AB PLUS Trailer wohlgemerkt!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

oh ja .... :l seeehr feines Gefährt ....
wenn ich mal groß bin .... irgendwann ... |bigeyes


----------



## lille pojken (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Schon nicht schlecht,aber mit einer Telezelle auf´s Wasser#d
Dann lieber 8 weiter hoch auf der Seite und Das Feine Boot von den aus Cannada:q:q:q

MvH Lars


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*



Karstein schrieb:


> Bei Quicksilver hab ich aufgehorcht, weil neulich hier in Berlin während der Bootsausstellung folgendes Boot stand und wir es genau unter die Lupe genommen haben:
> 
> http://www.bootscenter-bielefeld.de/gebrauchtboote.html
> 
> ...



Feines Teil  
Für genau den Bootstyp habe ich das O.K. meiner Regierung bekommen.... nur kommt das Angebot 4-5 Jahre zu früh |gr: - noch bin ich in der "Sparphase" ;-)

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

wenn du das hast will ich mit auf der Jungfernfahrt !!!! :q :m


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Wenn an so einer "polnischen Telefonzelle" genug "Pferdestärken"  für Vortrieb sorgen und nicht sie nach 2006 gebaut wurden, dann sind diese Boote in Preis-Leistung und Fischebilyity nicht zu schlagen. Egal welche..

War auf einigen zu Gast. Auch ab so um die 4,3 Meter.

Wenn der Skipper genau weiß was er wann tut..............  


...... dann ist alles Gut !!

Ohmm!


----------



## Käptn Ahab (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hallo Tiffy

Was ist denn an den nach 2006er Modellen deiner Meinung nach auszusetzen???

Gruß


----------



## Torsk1 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*



Käptn Ahab schrieb:


> Hallo Tiffy
> 
> Was ist denn an den nach 2006er Modellen deiner Meinung nach auszusetzen???
> 
> Gruß


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren, da mein nächstes Böötche auch so eine "schwimmende Telefonzelle" sein soll/wird, allerdings das 500´er


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Find ich schade Tiffy das du da nicht drauf antwortest#d


----------



## Tiffy (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Hab ich wohl übersehen. Sorry.

Das Heck gefällt mir bei den neueren nicht. Viele haben in der Mitte eine Backskiste und das Heck ist nicht mehr so frei begehbar. Bei den Pilothäusern ist die Pflicht auch etwas kürzer. Das wars eigentlich auch schon was mich stört.


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Achso, ich dachte das hat was mit der Qualität zu tun


----------



## steffan2 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte das hat was mit der Qualität zu tun


 
ich dachte auch das es was schlimmes sei


----------



## ro-jog-rr (22. März 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

ein bekannter von meinem vater verkauft ein offenes alu-boot mit 6ps aussenborder für 3500euro. er hatt vor 2 jahren 6500euro bezahlt.
falls jemand interesse hat pn


----------



## 5836tobias (22. März 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Wenn du ein richtig gutes haben willst kann ich dir nur ein Technostrat empfehlen!!!! von 3,6m bis 5,4 meter is alles dabei!! Hab selbst das 3,6 Meter... www.technostrat.de


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. März 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Also, ich bin ja ein freundlicher Mensch....
Aber es geht hier um Boote - nicht um harte Luftmatratzen um Boilies ins Wasser zu schmeißen und hinterher am 7 Hektar Weiher wieder sicher an Land zu kommen.
Deine Meldung in Ehren - aber irgendwie hat das mit richtigen Booten wenig zu tun... oder sollte das ins Karpfenforum?

Du bist hier im Schleppanglerthread und du sprachst von einem richtig guten Boot...


----------



## felix181 (27. März 2008)

*AW: was kostet ein halbwegs gutes boot*

Ich kann ein wirklich perfekt zum Angelboot ausgebautes Terhi Nordic anbieten, falls jemand daran Interesse hat.
Ich selbst habe mir das Boot 2007 neu gekauft und es hat alles was das Herz begehrt, also Trailer, GPS-Plotter, E-Motor im Bug, Persenning usw.
Jetzt habe ich Wahnsinniger wieder zugeschlagen, also ein grösseres Boot zum Hochseeangeln gekauft - daher verkaufe ich das Terhi Nordic nach nur 15 Betriebsstunden.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, schickt einfach eine PN.


----------

